# Oh how beautiful to fall to give you flight



## Tylenol_PM

Hello, I was searching online for quotes in Tagalog.  I was looking through poems by Jose Rizal and I found this:

"_Oh how beautiful to fall to give you flight,
to die to give you life, to rest under your sky,
And in your enchanted land, forever sleep..."
_-My Last Farewell, Jose Rizal

I've been searching online FOREVER for the Tagalog version... but I've given up after three days, so I decided to post. (Plus, I was starting to get frustrated that my searching skills aren't as good as I thought they were =*(... ) Can somebody translate this for me please?

I want to get this as a tattoo... I want to see how it looks in Tagalog.

Thanks so much!! <3


----------



## Wacky...

Ikaw'y guminhawa laking kagandahang
akoy malugmok, at ikaw ay matanghal,
hininga'y malagot, mabuhay ka lamang
bangkay ko'y maisilong sa iyong Kalangitan

If you wanted the whole poem, follow this link.


----------



## niernier

We don't have it originally in Tagalog, so you would normally find many translations. 
The original poem by Jose Rizal was written in Spanish and being untitled it was called *Mi último adiós.* In Tagalog, Huling Paalam. Upon translation, the number of lines and the sequence of each verse were altered for the sake of writing style of the author, but I found this one which uses the same meaning for each line as the one given in English.

translation by Agapito M. Joaquin,

...

_Oh how beautiful to fall to give you flight,
_A, kay gandang magpakalugmok upang ikaw ay maitindig,
_ to die to give you life, to rest under your sky,
_Mamatay nang mabuhay ka, sa silong ng langit mo'y mapikit,
_ And in your enchanted land, forever sleep..."_
At sa binalaning lupa mo'y walang katapusang maidlip!

Here's the link http://sangandaan.net/Literature/HulingPaalam.htm


----------

